# 3 bettas, 1tank, 1 divider what to do??



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

:-?:-?:-?Heard you cant have afemale and male together dk what to do.. I got two males on each side of my 10g. I got a female with a male on one side, just wondering if I should have my girl take turns on each side??


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No! Don't mix males and females. They will rip each other apart. Split the tank into 3 sections instead, so each betta gets its own space.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg I just said I only have one divider!! I cant!! Next time read it more carefully!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They mean get your parents to buy you a new divider, it's very important. The girl needs her own space and fast! Being in the water with the boys will make the male with her try to constantly mate with her, which will tire her out and she will fight back, and when bettas fight it gets nasty and they could kill each other. Bettas also release hormones into the water, you could end up with a worse situation where the other male jumps the divider and all three are on one side..YIKES! 

Separate them somehow, even if she has to stay in a vase until you can get her a new home/new divider!


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG! You can! Go buy a new divider. OR Go buy a new tank, heater, gravel, and decorations....wonder what's cheaper? :\


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I cant Im broke!!! Hello, I said I cant like 5 times!!! Im just gonna put her in my critter keeper


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Talk to your parents, tell them your fish very well could die if you don't get the new divider, they aren't TOO expensive, offer to do chores to pay them back

but anyway.. Just try. It's very important! The critter keeper will do for now, but she'll need her own set up or a divider ASAP!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

excuse me, but you're being quite rude. they're only trying to help get you out of a bad situation that you shouldn't of put yourself in in the first place. stop attaking them and listen. they're giving you good advice. if you're not going to listen, then you shouldn't of posted in the first place. play nice k? thanks.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually I didnt know okay, Im sorry if I was being rude but I didnt know at the time okay? So chill out


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Everyone else here is chill, we're fine. Calm down, we're trying to help. We know you didn't know it was wrong, that's why we're telling you how to fix the problem before your fish get hurt/killed


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

its ok if you didn't know, its good that you're trying to find out what to do, but you really should be more open to what people are telling you. as purplemuffin said, people are only trying to help, so theres no need to get deffensive


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

To reiterate what the others have said; You came on here looking for help, we help you, you need to learn to take advice and even some criticism. Stop freaking out at us for giving you advice on how to fix a problem you got yourself into.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Im sorry , but I just got $10 so Im get a divider!! ))


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No need to be rude. You came here for advice, and we are giving you advice. We have your betta's best interest at heart.

That being said, I can read perfectly fine. Nowhere in your topic did you write, at the time that I replied, that you could not get another divider.

This was your problem: You had two bettas split in a tank, and wanted to put a female in there with the males.

My solution: Add another divider to split the tank 3 ways.

It's good that you're getting a divider now though, go put it in ASAP so your female doesn't get hurt.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

yayyy! problem solved :3


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

So, once you get everything set up to separate your three fishies, post another pic of the new tank set up. It'll be cool to see.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Jupiter, I deeply apologize , and heres the tank )


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Big Red is on the Left, Ciaras in the middle and 50 cent is on the right )


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a nice setup! I love the sand. 
And it's great you were able to get them separated.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

thats great!! i love the mug, so cute! 

you might want to look into getting more plants, so the female can have her privacy, but thats not urgent, just a possibility for the future. it'll also be a fun way to decorate


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Great news!! Im getting a purple and pink hm today!! )


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Dividing the tank in one more section then?


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

No, I got 50cent for my cousins bday so, Im giving it to him and then I can put my new betta in there


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

You're giving away your fish?? Why??? He's so cute!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Well Idk yet I might sell him or something...


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

why? just so you can get another fish?? He's SUPER cute!


----------



## Strigiformes (Sep 15, 2010)

i used to have that same heater you have and it didn't work very well... the tank got to 66 F at night


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I like that heater just fine myself. I've got it in a 5 gallon though so maybe it's better able to keep everything nice and toasty.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good! That watermelon cup is really cute.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks )


----------



## Strigiformes (Sep 15, 2010)

mine was in a 5 gal too, but it still got cold


----------

